# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > آموزش: رفع مشکل کیبورد فارسی xp برای همیشه

## payman_xxp

سلام دوستان

بنا به اعلام سایت سازنده این برنامه قابل اجرا در تمام سیستم عاملهای ویندوز اعم از xp-vista-7 هستش.




> *General information*  This program allows you to         create and modify Microsoft keyboard layout files. It works         with Windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows 2003, Windows XP, Windows 2000 and Windows NT 4.0 operating systems.         Also, it works         with Windows 95, Windows 95-OSR/2, Windows 98 and Windows ME operating systems.


اول برنامه  KeyboardLayoutManager     را  از ضمیمه دانلود کنید و بعد از نصب به این مسیر برید

C:\Program Files\Keyboard Layout Manager 32 bit\KLM32.exe

1- فایل exe را اجرا کنید
2- کیبورد فارسی را انتخاب و کلید edit را بزنید، حالا 2تا پنجره دارید: farsi و character map
3-  از پنجره farsi حرف مورد نظر را انتخاب کنید
4- حالا از پنجره character map که تمام حروف چه فارسی و چه عربی و چه انگلیسی و چه .... را نمایش میدهد، حرف موردنظر فارسی رو انتخاب کنید( اگر حرف دیگه ای میخواهید تغییر بدهید به مرحله 3 برید)
دقت کنید ----  کد صحیح حرف ی فارسی 1740 و کد صحیح حرف ک فارسی 1705
  5- برگردید به پنجره farsi و ok بزنید
6- درمورد اعمال تغییرات از شما سوال خواهد شد، آنها را قبول کنید
تموم شد 1بار سیستم logOff خواهدشد.
حالا ازاین به بعد کیبورد شما فارسی شده و احتیاجی به kbdfa.dll های موجود در بازار و اینترنت و .. ندارید

جهت رجیستر کردن از این کد استفاده کنید:

Name: ceeper
Company: ORiON
License: Site
Serial: KLM32-A04B-A86B
------توجه------.------توجه-------.------توجه------
قبل از unInstall کردن این برنامه حتما 2فایل kbdfa.dll و KBDFAR.DLL را از مسیر C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache کپی بردارید و بعد از unInstall کردن اونارو در پوشه های
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache و 
C:\WINDOWS\system32
جاگذاری کنید، این 2تا فایل کیبورد فارسی xp شماست و دیگه برای فارسی کردن نیازی به این برنامه ندارید ( در حفظ و نگهداری آن کوشا باشید  :چشمک:  )

پیروز باشید و شاد.

----------


## zzzzzza

*البته برای اینکه زحمات شما کامل بشه من هم ... را پیدا کردم*Name: zzzzzza
Company: zzzzzza
License: Site
Serial: KLM32-7679-3664اگر خوشتان آمد تشکر یادتان نره

----------


## moalla

روی ویستا هم برنامه رو تست کردم:
قبلا حرف ي رو که تايپ ميکردم با فونتهاي معمول زباني فارسي بصورت جدا نوشته ميشد. مثلا کلمه بسيار ميشد بسي‌ار
با اين برنامه اون را با يايي که عددش 1610 بود عوض کردم و حالا ديگه مشکل حل شد. چون ويندوزم ويستا بود موقع تاييد نهايي چندبار پيام خطا داد اما آخرش خودش لاگ آف کرد و وقتي ويندوز دوباره اومد مشکل حل شده بود.
با تشکر از دوستان

----------


## alirezabahrami

سلام !
كار آقا پيمان گل جاي تقدير و تشكر داره ؛لذا دوستان ديگه هم لطف كنند چنانچه از برنامه فوق استفاده كرده و نتيجه گرفته اند از ايشان تشكر نمايند ! قطعاً اين تشكرها باعث دلگرمي و ايجاد انگيزه بيشتر در ارائه كارهاي آتي خواهد بود .
موفق باشين

----------


## majidsoft

با سلام
دوست عزیز لینک خراب شده اگه ممکنه دوباره بزارش
می خواستم ببینم این برنامه رو سیستم عامل 7 هم جواب می ده من روی xp کیبورد استاندارد رو کپی می کردم و حل می شد ولی رو سیستم عامل 7 اجازه کپی کردن را نمی دهد
با تشکر

----------


## sajjad_kochekian

ميشه اين سايت سازنده رو معرفي كنيد؟

----------


## reza1615

سلام
فایل با ... و راهنما از اینجا دانلود کنید
http://www.4shared.com/file/SYObcnHj...utManager.html

----------


## ryonis

عاليه ...! عالــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــي

----------


## c4soft

چرا تابحال برای من این مشکل پیش نیومده ؟
یعنی بصورت پیش فرض حروف ی و ک عربی نداشتم !!

----------


## amirali111

با تشكر از دوستان.
1-باز هم لينك دانلود فايل قابل دسترس نبود. انگار سايت فيلتر بود.
2-آيا فونتهاي فارسي كه در VBE و در منوهاي TOOLSBAR كه روي فرم اضافه كرده ام با اين شكل و نصب فارسي ساز كيبورد (يعني برنامه هاي كه در پست هاي قبلي دوستان آدرس دادند)  مشكلش رفع ميشه.

----------


## hasanr

به جای این برنامه می تونین از برنامه TrayLayout که رایگان هم هست و در همه ویندوزها هم (  xp - vista - 7  ) کار میکنه استفاده کنین 
توضیحات بیشتر:
جای حروف در صفحه کلید استاندارد فارسی با کلیدهای تعریف شده توسط  مایکروسافت متفاوت است، به عنوان مثال جای حروف پ، ژ، در صفحه کلید  استاندارد فارسی با آنچه در ویندوز است فرق میکند. با نصب برنامه Tray  Layout جای حروف در صفحه کلید شما مطابق صفحه کلید استاندارد فارسی خواهد  شد.

البته شما می توانید جای حروف روی صفحه کلید را مطابق میل خودتان نیز تغییر بدهید و حروفی مانند *ي* عربی را به کیبوردتان بیافزایید 

ضمنا با نگه داشتن موس روی آیکن برنامه در کنار ساعت ویندوز تایخ شمسی امروز رو مشاهده خواهید کرد 

  برنامه Tray Layout رو از ضمیمه دریافت کنید

----------------------------------------------------------------



> با تشكر از دوستان.
> 1-باز هم لينك دانلود فايل قابل دسترس نبود. انگار سايت فيلتر بود.
> 2-آيا فونتهاي فارسي كه در VBE و در منوهاي TOOLSBAR كه روي فرم اضافه كرده  ام با اين شكل و نصب فارسي ساز كيبورد (يعني برنامه هاي كه در پست هاي  قبلي دوستان آدرس دادند)  مشكلش رفع ميشه.


نخیر ، این برنامه فقط کد اسکی که هر کلید کیبورد به سیستم عامل می فرستد را  عوض می کند مثلا می تونین تنظیم کنین که با فشردن کلید <ب> حرف  <ض> تایپ بشود

----------


## Mr_azin

> به جای این برنامه می تونین از برنامه TrayLayout که رایگان هم هست و در همه ویندوزها هم (  xp - vista - 7  ) کار میکنه استفاده کنین 
> توضیحات بیشتر:
> جای حروف در صفحه کلید استاندارد فارسی با کلیدهای تعریف شده توسط  مایکروسافت متفاوت است، به عنوان مثال جای حروف پ، ژ، در صفحه کلید  استاندارد فارسی با آنچه در ویندوز است فرق میکند. با نصب برنامه Tray  Layout جای حروف در صفحه کلید شما مطابق صفحه کلید استاندارد فارسی خواهد  شد.
> 
> البته شما می توانید جای حروف روی صفحه کلید را مطابق میل خودتان نیز تغییر بدهید و حروفی مانند *ي* عربی را به کیبوردتان بیافزایید 
> 
> ضمنا با نگه داشتن موس روی آیکن برنامه در کنار ساعت ویندوز تایخ شمسی امروز رو مشاهده خواهید کرد 
> 
>   برنامه Tray Layout رو از ضمیمه دریافت کنید
> ...


 ---------------------------------------------

درود بر شما

اين برنامه traylayout  اصلا تو ويندوز 7 نصب نميشه همون اول ميگه كه  فقط در 2000 و xp نصب ميشه.
ولی با تغییر compatibility mode در properties آن اجرا میشود.
سپاس

----------


## احد

با تشکر از آقای payman_xxp   
واقعاً علی بود. با آروزی موفقیت و پیروزی برای شما

----------


## kodabeh

سلام
عالی بود
الان حرف ی درست شد اما....
من نمیدونم رجیستر کردن یعنی چی؟ :ناراحت: 
 :افسرده:

----------


## emrooz

خیلی خیلی ممنون 
برنامه TrayLayout توی ویندوز 10 64بیت مشکلم رو حل کرد
فقط توی مرورگر تنظیمات کیبرد مطابق این برنامه عمل نمیکنه
سپاس فراوان

----------

